# S scale gear search



## Glarkcable (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi, all.
I am traveling to Miami end of January from Australia and wondered if anyone could point me to sellers in Miami for S scale items. I figure I have a couple of mornings free and may be a quick way to find some gear.
Regards
Michael


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd start by emailing these guys. They claim to handle evrything. If they don't handle any S scale, they could probably refer you to someone in town who does.

Miami - Miami-Trains 
Location: 7448 S.W. 48th Street, Miami, FLORIDA, 33155. Phone: (305)666-6555

Over 15 years in business in our modern retail showroom and warehouse located in Miami, Florida. All makes and scales of trains. 50,000+ articles from over 300 worldwide manufacturers. All American, European, Japanese and Korean Models.We sell at very competitive and lowest possible prices. 
Type: Walk-in Store, Phone & Mail Order 
Website: http://www.miami-trains.com/


----------



## Glarkcable (Dec 29, 2011)

*S Scale search*

Thanks Reckers, already onto it. Interesting that if your O'seas, these websites get directed to our local sites, that have very limited stuff.... the "system" at work, I guess.
Cheers
Michael


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Michael,

Oz to Miami? You win the S-hunters road trip award! Good luck with the hunt!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Glarkcable said:


> Thanks Reckers, already onto it. Interesting that if your O'seas, these websites get directed to our local sites, that have very limited stuff.... the "system" at work, I guess.
> Cheers
> Michael


Michael, I'd try direct contact once you arrive---call 'em up and ask who handles S scale in town. Train people tend to be pretty helpful.

Best of luck on it!


----------



## Glarkcable (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks all, TJ us Aussies tend to be a bit off centre at times, so it's quite normal.
Regards all
Michael


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

It's from living upside down and eating all those meat pies and Vegemite!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Michael, one of our members (AZ-Flyer) is part of an organization of S scale operators in the western U.S. His blogsite listed several Florida S scale clubs, and it seemed likely they could help you locate Flyer equipment in Miami.  I took the liberty of copying the address for the blog for you in case you'd like to contact one of those groups: http://sgaugers.blogspot.com/p/s-gaugers-url-listings.html


----------



## Glarkcable (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Reckers, I appreciate the follow up and will follow through, looks like a nice lead.
Cheers
Michael


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Try craigslist in Miami before you even go. You never know.  Miami Email some of the posts that are buying and ask them if they sell or know of anyone.

I found a list of shops too.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Any time, Michael---please let us know if we can be of help. T-man's Craigslist idea is a good one, but exercise judgement. Miami can be a pretty tough town, where crime and holdups are concerned. Insist on good, public meeting places when you're doing a deal and be prepared to deal only in cash. Use good judgement in evaluating whether an item might be stolen before it's offered for sale. It's not uncommon for someone's collection to be stolen in a home break-in and the stuff show up on Ebay and Craigslist, afterwards. 

Best wishes,


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Bob, I found that list and checked, but couldn't find any that were both in Miami and said they handled S scale. I thought that, if he contacted one or more of the S scale clubs in Florida, though, they could steer him to the best ones in the area.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have a brother in Florida. He says Miami is full of retirees and trains galore. Good Luck.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Craigslist is fun, shopping in other cities you have not arrived yet.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

T-Man said:


> I have a brother in Florida. He says Miami is full of retirees and trains galore. Good Luck.


In that case, he couldn't be in better hands. Be gentle with him, T-Man!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

